# Electriciy and gas suppliers in Barcelos



## expatpt (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi All

Can anybody please tell me, in their experience, the best electricity and gas suppliers in the Barcelos area?

Before I run round them all?

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The market for electricity and gas has only recently been de-regulated and as such there isn't really much choice and less so if you don't have a *natural gas* supply, in theory there's about 6 companies offering electricity or electricity + natural gas
Endesa On-Line -
About Us - Iberdrola
Services - Galp Energia
EDP

If you have *natural gas* then you have a choice of dual fuel suppliers, if you don't then it's picking the easiest one, my suggestion would be just to sign up for electricity with EDP's* new* Comercial,, chances are your gas is bottled and it's really choosing the one you have the adapters/regulators for, prices are pretty standard with all suppliers 

Then it's keeping an eye on offers etc to see if it's worthwhile changing at some point, at the moment none of the new players seem to actively want any business unless it's dual fuel supply.

Your running around will all be on-line as the only company with shops or agents are EDP


----------



## expatpt (Jan 27, 2013)

..thanks Canoeman..just what I wanted


----------

